# Food Biz Questions



## toetag (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and new to the thought of possibly doing biz and living in the Philippines. Fortunately I am not new to being an expat and understand there is a list of things that I can and cannot do being a foreign national. I am a US citizen living in Central America for the last 6 years. Currently I am in the initial phase of examining the feasibility of starting a small food biz (*not necessarily a restaurant*) in the Philippines. I have some general questions I need answered to help me decide if it would be worth it? All responses are appreciated.

1. Can a foreign national (non-resident expat) own and manage a biz without a ton of hassle from the government?

2. Can a foreign national (non-resident expat) manage their business without a special work permit?

3. If a foreign national (non-resident expat) needs to have a special work permit, is it a pain in the butt to get?

4. What health (food safety) certification is needed to produce and sell food and is it hard to get?

5. What rights do Philippine employees have when it comes to working for a foreign national (non-resident expat)? 

6. Anything info that you feel could be of use to me I would appreciate.

Thanks for any and all input.:whoo:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Youtube has some eye openers*

I have learned allot from a guy who goes by the name "Sean ResortRebel" He has YouTube video's on how to get around the loop holes and warnings, when things go wrong what to do, he has a restaurant also and his Philippine partner turned on him and wanted his license back, we can't own the business license, anyway Sean got the paperwork and grabbed the business license off the wall along with the paper work and handed it to the business partner and told him he's fired, get out of here, LOL, you might be able to contact him, he runs business here, resturant and water front hotel.

Smaller Mom & Pop spots struggle most people (poor) won't spend more than 10 peso's for a meal, small meal in these neighborhood spots, it's beyond frustrating the business that did work for me was my billiards table 5 peso's a game but there again several problems, very few if any can afford to buy their own pool stick, chalk and the table has to be watched at all times the can be abusive.


----------



## toetag (Sep 29, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I have learned allot from a guy who goes by the name "Sean ResortRebel" He has YouTube video's on how to get around the loop holes and warnings, when things go wrong what to do, he has a restaurant also and his Philippine partner turned on him and wanted his license back, we can't own the business license, anyway Sean got the paperwork and grabbed the business license off the wall along with the paper work and handed it to the business partner and told him he's fired, get out of here, LOL, you might be able to contact him, he runs business here, resturant and water front hotel.
> 
> Smaller Mom & Pop spots struggle most people (poor) won't spend more than 10 peso's for a meal, small meal in these neighborhood spots, it's beyond frustrating the business that did work for me was my billiards table 5 peso's a game but there again several problems, very few if any can afford to buy their own pool stick, chalk and the table has to be watched at all times the can be abusive.


Hi mcalleyboy, Thank you for the response. I checked out the videos by the ResortRebel. He has some good information and I see that biz is feasible. I currently live in Panama and I know and understand about the b.s. an expat has to deal with when trying to do biz. It's just a matter of finding out what it is.  My target market is actually the expat community and not the locals. Locals in third-world countries don't spend a lot on food in general. Once again I appreciate the feedback and if anybody else has anything to add feel free.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

I hear of a Ph born coffeehouse coming soon. Seems a place where " ladies" and " gents" can get a Starbucks experience without the Starbucks price. Suppose to be good music , NOT ace hardware karaoke machine so loud that conversation is stopped two blocks away! I hear clean , tasteful, a place where a pinay can be lovely and interactive without a stripper pole or a drunk in the background. Actually with piano and typical coffeehouse music supplied by local singers and musicians. Supposedly good easy foods. Different menu, wifi, local art, some mini clinics of interesting people with something to say! Ahhh YES.... Gentleman will go too, as lovely pinay are going to be there! I go to the Starbucks in Nuvali on occasion and it seems to thrive. I prefer Bo's as is not the USA mammoth. If I could make a living eating out I would be a bazillionaire but so far I just pay for the privilege! Seems a good concept. Age not a real factor for consumers as no beer or liquor. I also learn that the help MUST BE OLDER THAN THE ORDINARY 17 to 25 and will be 35 to 40 ish! Imagine the inquiry of women who in a country think 40 is over the hill!!! I'll be watching for this one!!!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

joenasia said:


> I hear of a Ph born coffeehouse coming soon. Seems a place where " ladies" and " gents" can get a Starbucks experience without the Starbucks price. Suppose to be good music , NOT ace hardware karaoke machine so loud that conversation is stopped two blocks away! I hear clean , tasteful, a place where a pinay can be lovely and interactive without a stripper pole or a drunk in the background. Actually with piano and typical coffeehouse music supplied by local singers and musicians. Supposedly good easy foods. Different menu, wifi, local art, some mini clinics of interesting people with something to say! Ahhh YES.... Gentleman will go too, as lovely pinay are going to be there! I go to the Starbucks in Nuvali on occasion and it seems to thrive. I prefer Bo's as is not the USA mammoth. If I could make a living eating out I would be a bazillionaire but so far I just pay for the privilege! Seems a good concept. Age not a real factor for consumers as no beer or liquor. I also learn that the help MUST BE OLDER THAN THE ORDINARY 17 to 25 and will be 35 to 40 ish! Imagine the inquiry of women who in a country think 40 is over the hill!!! I'll be watching for this one!!!


I would hope the coffee is than what Starbuck's serves!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> I would hope the coffee is than what Starbuck's serves!


Better than


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

REALLY OVERMYER I HATE STARBUCKS COFFEE!!!! I AGREE 100% !!!! I always wonder why you would sort of burn the beans then call it good!!!??? This group agrees that Starbucks is "hard" and will offer light roast along with a darker stronger brew. Ph was a coffee grower and like much else here squandered the resource. Asia has great coffees and still grown in Ph, seems an opportunity for a step in the right direction for a home grown forward thinking group of folks right here in Luzon! I think they will enjoy success as intend to focus on a " neglected" group of Ph persons. Imagine seeing a group of Ph women, young ladies in a travel magazine or Internet advertisement that had nothing to do with sex but were just simply " lovely" and enjoying music , conversation and a coffee based drink!!! IS THIS CRAZY .... I know plenty who wished was available. I'm watching and waiting!!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*not sure*



joenasia said:


> REALLY OVERMYER I HATE STARBUCKS COFFEE!!!! I AGREE 100% !!!! I always wonder why you would sort of burn the beans then call it good!!!??? This group agrees that Starbucks is "hard" and will offer light roast along with a darker stronger brew. Ph was a coffee grower and like much else here squandered the resource. Asia has great coffees and still grown in Ph, seems an opportunity for a step in the right direction for a home grown forward thinking group of folks right here in Luzon! I think they will enjoy success as intend to focus on a " neglected" group of Ph persons. Imagine seeing a group of Ph women, young ladies in a travel magazine or Internet advertisement that had nothing to do with sex but were just simply " lovely" and enjoying music , conversation and a coffee based drink!!! IS THIS CRAZY .... I know plenty who wished was available. I'm watching and waiting!!


Where are all these stripper poles and sex advertisements at? In my usual haunts and dealings I see none of this! But I'm not around AC or Subic...

And not sure what you're talking about....if I go to a Starbucks or Bo's Coffee now I already see this mysterious and elusive group of people you describe.....regular people enjoying music, conversation, and a coffee based drink....sorry if I'm not getting it.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Ahhhh your right!!! I was mistaken. Was other place I noticed stripper poles, clubs, drunks!! Sorry!!! Non in ph!! But WOW WHAT A DREAM I HAD!!! And most Bo's and most Starbucks have plenty of workers making 50$ us a week buying 100 peso short cup of coffee and 200 peso frappichinos !?!??? NOOOO Never see a piano in either with local singers but I'm still looking. Starbucks in ph even though is not company opened but franchise still dictates what's on the walls! No local art! Maybe I stay too close to home and not wander enough. Not looking or talking about expat hangouts. Well maybe is bad idea!  GET IT?


----------

